# amule adunazza

## rota

ciao ragazzi ... sto impazzendo ... io mi sono installato amule il sorgente ...

da qui 

http://www.amule.org/files/details.php?file=39

ma la path per farlo diventare adunazza ??' dovve la trovvo ????

sto impazzendo tutti ne parlano ma poi nessuno ne da la fonte ....

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

io sono andato anche qui ... http://gnucco.hollosite.com/istruzioni.html

ma non funzziona ..Last edited by rota on Sat Jan 01, 2005 2:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1916167#1916167

----------

## rota

ok pero io vollevo il link cosi mi scarricavo sta path ...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   se non è troppo ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se guardi l'ebuild c'e' il sito. Comunque lo fa da solo

----------

## rota

ok scometto che è questo qui ... http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

è per installare questa patch 

che faccio ???

io o fatto cosi

zcat amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz | patch -p1

patching file README.Debian

patching file amule-utils.README.Debian

patching file amule-utils.dirs

patching file amule-utils.manpages

patching file amule-utils.menu

patching file amule.README.Debian

patching file amule.dirs

patching file amule.docs

patching file amule.manpages

patching file amule.menu

patching file amule.postinst

patching file amule.postrm

patching file amule.preinst

patching file changelog

patching file compat

patching file control

patching file copyright

patching file dirs

patching file manpage.1.ex

patching file manpage.sgml.ex

patching file manpage.xml.ex

patching file menu

patching file rules

patching file watch

patching file mans/amule.1

patching file mans/amule.fr.1

patching file mans/amulecmd.1

patching file mans/amulecmd.fr.1

patching file mans/amulecmdDLG.1

patching file mans/amulecmdDLG.fr.1

patching file mans/ed2k.amule.1

patching file mans/ed2k.amule.fr.1

patching file mans/ed2k.wrapper.1

patching file mans/ed2k.wrapper.fr.1

patching file wrapper/wrapper

patching file si.po

patching file AdunanzA.cpp

patching file AdunanzA.h

can't find file to patch at input line 7550

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Index: src/BaseClient.cpp

|===================================================================

|RCS file: /projects/amule/src/BaseClient.cpp,v

|retrieving revision 1.1.1.10

|retrieving revision 1.1.1.10.4.1

|diff -u -r1.1.1.10 -r1.1.1.10.4.1

|--- src/BaseClient.cpp 17 Dec 2004 00:01:35 -0000      1.1.1.10

|+++ src/BaseClient.cpp 22 Dec 2004 09:14:09 -0000      1.1.1.10.4.1

--------------------------

File to patch:

pero qui che faccio ???'Last edited by rota on Sun Jan 02, 2005 2:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neomubumba

Per installare amule-adnza (che preciso serve solamente se si è utenti fastweb perchè altriomenti è inutile in quanto cerca di avvantaggiare appunto gli utenti fastweb perchè altrimenti essendo nattati verrebbero svantaggiati, Low Id fisso per capirci) puoi usare semplicemente l'ebuild che c'è nel sito di gnucco (http://gnucco.hollosite.com). Ti fai il tuo bello portage overlay e crei il digest come è specificato nel sito. Assicurati di aver messo in /etc/portage/packages.keyword l'entry ~x86 per amule (visto che comunque la versione 2.0.0-rc8 è masked). Se hai problemi con le GTK2 segui il thread su amule con GTK2 e Webserver (quello se vuoi metterlo decidi tu). All'inizio magari troverai qualche piccolo errore ma leggendo l'output troverai sicuramente la soluzione. Per esempio se non sbaglio devi emergere le wxGTK con le use GTK2 (ed eventualmente UNICODE) e soprattutto con no_wxgtk1 (devi emergere una versione mask se non sbaglio comunque sia io uso la versione 2.5.3).

Non devi patchare nulla, ci pensa l'ebuild a scaricare e patchare i sorgenti amule (e ci pensa gentoo a cercare le giuste dipendenze).

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto!

----------

## rota

ok grazzie. .. 

Ps .. io o fastweb .....

----------

## rota

uffa.....mo manco riescopiu ad scaricarmi stapath 

http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

Ã¨ che cavolo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  vabbe io rimetto windows ... cosi installo emule   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GhePeU

 *rota wrote:*   

> uffa.....mo manco riescopiu ad scaricarmi stapath 
> 
> http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz
> 
> Ã¨ che cavolo    vabbe io rimetto windows ... cosi installo emule   

 

tanti auguri, non sentiremo la tua mancanza

----------

## rota

vabbe se me lo dici in questo modo ...butto i cd di windows  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> tanti auguri, non sentiremo la tua mancanza

 

[MOD]Dai ragazzi diamoci una calmata. rota non ha detto nulla di strano, ha solo detto la sua che possiamo condividere o meno[/MOD]

----------

## unz

[OT]fedeli .. però rota ci mette del suo ... io gli ho passato sia sul forum sia via pm tutte le dritte ... ed invece se ne va in giro per mille forum a fare sempre le stesse domande ...[/OT]

ecco l'ebuild che autofàtuttodasolo

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/26/12 17:30:55 unzsnu Exp $

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

         http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

     http://unzsnu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug gtk2 nls remote stats unicode gd"

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

   !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

      need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

   elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

   else

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

      need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

   fi

}

src_unpack() {   einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

      unpack ${A}

      cd ${S}         

      ewarn "Provo ad applicare le patches Adu e Icone"

   epatch ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

   einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

   patch -p1 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch

   einfo "Patch icone Gnome applicata"

}   

   

src_compile() {

   if use gtk2 >& /dev/null && use remote >& /dev/null ; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon"

        fi

   econf \

      --disable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

      `use_enable remote webserver` \

      `use_enable remote webservergui` \

      `use_enable stats cas` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable stats alcc` \

      `use_enable debug` \

      || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}

```

----------

## n3m0

 *rota wrote:*   

> uffa.....mo manco riescopiu ad scaricarmi stapath 
> 
> http://gnucco.hollosite.com/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz
> 
> Ã¨ che cavolo    vabbe io rimetto windows ... cosi installo emule   

 

Quanta arrendevolezza!

Magari il sito ha qualche problema! Aspetta oppure se hai modo contatta l'autore!

Cmq, se proprio ti interessa, emule gira senza alcun problema con Wine.

----------

## rota

no dai scherzzavo ...non mi  va di usare emule ... sto bene con linux .....  :Wink: 

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti! Anche io sono un (abbastanza) nuovo utente di Gentoo e nuovissimo di Amule, con Fastweb...seguendo la guida ho:

Modificato /etc/make.conf aggiungendo

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Copiato/incollato l'ebuild chiamandolo come indicato.

Provato a lanciare il comando per creare l'ebuild...ma ho ottenuto un errore...

```

root@dani_lap amule # ebuild amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://unzsnu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2

--15:11:45--  http://unzsnu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2'

Resolving unzsnu.altervista.org... failed: Name or service not known.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2. Aborting.

```

Ho sbagliato qualcosa? Scusate se magari ho commesso un qualche errore sciocco, e' il primo ebuild che ho provato a compilare...[ :Razz: ]

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Lestaat

Mi attacco a questo post per porvi per l'ennesima volta il problema che ho nell'installazione di amule.

Non ho il problema di patchare amule, in fase di compilazione mi da questo errore:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [amule] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-1/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-1/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-1/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-1/work/amule-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-cvs-1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 107, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ho cercato in lungo e in largo, ho provato con tutte le versioni di amule presenti in portage, anche xmule, ho anche provato vari ebuild trovati in giro con diversi tipi di patch ma tutti si fermano a questo punto della compilazione con questo errore.

Ho provato a fare ricerche di vario tipo sia nel forum che in google con l'errore in questione, ho anche provato a capire come funziona il sorgente in questione per vedere se potevo fargli aggirare l'errore ma niente da fare.

Qualcuno mi da una mano?

vi posto anche le mie use se mai possono essere utili

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="it"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ALSA_CARDS="ens1371"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

#FEATURES="candy keepwork keeptemp"

USE="win32codecs apache dvd posix xfs -libg -qt gtk2"
```

Aiutatimiiiii!!!!

----------

## unz

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti! Anche io sono un (abbastanza) nuovo utente di Gentoo e nuovissimo di Amule, con Fastweb..
> 
> Ho sbagliato qualcosa? Scusate se magari ho commesso un qualche errore sciocco, e' il primo ebuild che ho provato a compilare...[]
> 
> Ciao a tutti
> ...

 

mi è scaduto il dominio su altervista, scarica l'ebuild aggiornato da http://amuleadu.altervista.org/blog/

 *Letstaat wrote:*   

> ...

 

libwxgtk ... l'errore parla di questo, che versione hai?

----------

## Lestaat

ahime l'ho già fatto

forse si tratta di qualche USE flag ma non ho trovato niente in giro a riguardo

----------

## unz

dicci quale usi

----------

## Lestaat

2.6.1

----------

## Lestaat

fermi tutti.

Potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che le wxgtk che ho sono le 2.6 mentre le gtk le 2.8?

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> rvista, scarica l'ebuild aggiornato da http://amuleadu.altervista.org/blog/

 

Ok...e' quello che ho fatto:

```

root@dani_lap amule # ebuild amule-2.0.1.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://download.berlios.de/amule/aMule-2.0.1.tar.bz2

--18:44:00--  http://download.berlios.de/amule/aMule-2.0.1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.1.tar.bz2'

Resolving download.berlios.de... 195.37.77.141

Connecting to download.berlios.de[195.37.77.141]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,119,387 [application/x-bzip2]

100%[====================================>] 2,119,387     55.48K/s    ETA 00:00

18:44:33 (63.94 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-2.0.1.tar.bz2' saved [2,119,387/2,119,387]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< aMule-2.0.1.tar.bz2

<<< amule-adunanza-2.0.1-1.patch.gz

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< amule-2.0.1.ebuild

<<< files/digest-amule-2.0.1

>>> Computed message digests.

```

Poi ho semplicemente emergiato amule (dovevo fare cosi' no?)

```
emerge amule

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.0.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-1.2.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-1.2.8

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/amule-2.0.0_rc7-wxgtk.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/amuled.confd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/amuled.initd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/amuleweb.confd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/amuleweb.initd

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-2.0.3.tar.bz2

```

E mi ha emergiato tutto per bene, nessun errore alla fine...tuttavia, ogni volta che mi provo a connettere a amule:

O mi dice che il mio IP e' blacklisted

Oppure mi associa un low-ID

Ho saltato un qualche passaggio?  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## unz

perfetto! connettiti al server adunanza, aspetta che Kad sia ok, e poi mettiti su razorback o donkeyserver, gli unici due che non ci bannano [http://www.adunanza.net per info sui server]

Essere low id su server non fastweb è normale

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> perfetto! connettiti al server adunanza, aspetta che Kad sia ok, e poi mettiti su razorback o donkeyserver, gli unici due che non ci bannano [http://www.adunanza.net per info sui server]
> 
> Essere low id su server non fastweb è normale

 

Grazie, sei un mito!!  :Very Happy: ...va tutto alla grande!

Ciao

LastHope

----------

## Truzzone

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 2.6.1

 

Posta un:

```
emerge -pv wxGTK
```

e

```
emerge -pv aMule
```

Comunque è disponibile l'ebuild di amule-cvs-2 nella sezione Development del forum ufficiale   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3  -amuled -debug +gtk2 +nls -remote -stats -unicode
```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 
> 
> ...

 

Ti consiglierei di riemergere le wxGTK...Putroppo le GTK+ 2.8 usano la serie 1.0 di cairo la serie 1.9 di pango che hanno problemi di retro-compatibilita' a livello di API...Probabilmente per questo non riesci a compilare...

----------

## Lestaat

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 
> 
> ...

 

l'ho già fatto ma non è servito a nulla...

tra l'altro non sono del tutto convinto che dipenda dalle compatibilità delle GTK 2.8 dato che l'errore mi si presentava anche quando avevo istallate le GTK 2.6 (l'upgrade è di appena settimana scorsa e amule non mi si compilava con lo stesso errore già tre mesi fa).

Altre idee?

----------

## Truzzone

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque è disponibile l'ebuild di amule-cvs-2 nella sezione Development del forum ufficiale  
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone  

 

----------

## Lestaat

E' lo stesso, il problema rimane.

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../../libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [amule] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2/work/amule-cvs/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2/work/amule-cvs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-cvs-2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 108, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Truzzone

Potrebbe centrare qualcosa?   :Question: 

Non conosco gnome e le sue dipendenze   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

PS: Nel caso estremo potresti disabilitare solamente a wxGTK la use gnome   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

```
>>> net-p2p/amule-cvs-2 merged.
```

MITTICCOOOOO!!!

Eppure avevo girovagato una cifra in quel forum....

Grazie mille

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> perfetto! connettiti al server adunanza, aspetta che Kad sia ok, e poi mettiti su razorback o donkeyserver, gli unici due che non ci bannano [http://www.adunanza.net per info sui server]

 

E' qualche giorno che non mi si connette piu' a Razorblack o a donkeyservr, ma solo a ChezToff, server francese (mmm almeno fosse tedesco) , e non mi scarica nulla...provo a mettere http://www.adunanza.net e quello che ottengo e':

```

2005-09-20 23:03:05: Invalid URL for server.met download or http redirection (did you forget 'http://' ?)

2005-09-20 23:03:05: Failed to download the server list from http://www.adunanza.net

```

Ho messo http:// ...mah?!!

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## unz

ma dove l'hai messo quell'indirizzo?

usalo col browser e vedrai che le info le trovi

----------

## LastHope

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma dove l'hai messo quell'indirizzo?
> 
> usalo col browser e vedrai che le info le trovi

 

Ops  :Razz:  ...pensavo andasse in aMule per scaricarsi direttamente la lista dei server...chiedo venia...trovato post utile e risolto  :Wink:  grazie mille!

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## wildancer

è uscita la nuova patch!!! menomale... credo sia superfluo postare l'ebuild vero?

----------

## u238

no dai postalo così mi tolgo la fatica di cercarlo e modificarlo  :Razz: 

----------

